# Need some help with my mk2 vr6Turbo



## NY_3R (Mar 17, 2017)

Just got this beautiful short intake manifold from MigFab, radiator fits without the fans. Any suggestions how to squeeze some fans in there? 

Thanks in advance. 









Sent from my ZTE B2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## 32drewsalazar (Feb 20, 2018)

*Nice Intake*

Put the fan on the outside and switch polarity on the power leads or buy a fan that is designed to pull air from the out side and push it into the engine bay. It is not an uncommon practice might need to fabricate a mounting bracket or use zip ties just a suggestion.

Good Luck


----------

